# your favorite whiskey



## jwingfield (Jan 24, 2012)

just curious on what everyone likes me i like canadian whiskey crown royal reserve for me :mrgreen:


----------



## 1jimmy (Jul 30, 2011)

how about plain old seagrams 7? summer time gin and tonic and lots and lots of lime.


----------



## jwingfield (Jan 24, 2012)

1jimmy said:


> how about plain old seagrams 7? summer time gin and tonic and lots and lots of lime.


well i use to drink segrams all the time then i had crown reserve :smt033


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Canadian Club.......


----------



## VNvet (Mar 27, 2012)

No regular whiskey, blended or otherwise, for me thank you. I'll have Evan Williams Black Label. A real sour mash straight bourbon whiskey that is inexpensive and soooo good.


----------



## PcolaIrish (Jan 24, 2012)

Jameson. I love the smoky flavor.


----------



## Ricky59 (Dec 21, 2011)

Gentleman's jack..
Jack daniels...


----------



## dhonda02 (Feb 6, 2012)

Makers Mark for me.


----------



## FNISHR (Aug 9, 2011)

Jack Daniels, of course.


----------



## jtguns (Sep 25, 2011)

Depends on whats avaliable and the mood of the the day, american would be makers mark,for for the most part Dalwinnie 15 year single malt Scotch


----------



## TGeneC (Mar 28, 2012)

Long winded, but scotch from the Scotch Whiskey Society. Pure single cask Scotch direct from the distilleries. Not blended, filtered, pasteurized. Pure Scotch and once the cask is bottled you'll never have another one like it. Amazing stuff. The Scotch Malt Whisky Society of America


----------



## jwingfield (Jan 24, 2012)

dhonda02 said:


> Makers Mark for me.


markers mark is good also just bought me a bottle last night


----------



## MikeyMike (Mar 25, 2012)

Jim Beam Black. Period.


----------



## talldrink (Dec 21, 2010)

As long as it doesn't come in a plastic bottle its OK with me! I"ve had my share of Evan Williams, Jim Beam and JD. But my favorites are Makers Mark and Woodford Reserve.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Glenfidich........know that doesn't look like its spelled correctly but I am always drinking when I read the label.....


----------



## demac777 (Feb 10, 2012)

I come from the land of bourbon! (sung like Men at Work: I come from the land down under) So many choices... so little time. I'm probably less than an hour from Wild Turkey, Makers, Heaven Hill, Four Roses (EXCELLENT), Jim Beam and all the rest of the Kentucky Wealth. For the economical stuff, like cooking and sipping occasionally, Ancient Ancient Age is pretty good stuff(can get it here for less than $10 a fifth). Makers for good company, Blanton's Single Barrel, Four Roses, Pappy Van Winkle or George T Stagg for special occasions and then I like to dabble for variety. Elijah Craig is good for a reasonable price. Buffalo Trace and Knob Creek too. And if you get a chance, try the Kentucky Bourbon Barrel Ale. Really good stuff!


----------



## MikeyMike (Mar 25, 2012)

demac777 said:


> I come from the land of bourbon! (sung like Men at Work: I come from the land down under) So many choices... so little time. I'm probably less than an hour from Wild Turkey, Makers, Heaven Hill, Four Roses (EXCELLENT), Jim Beam and all the rest of the Kentucky Wealth. For the economical stuff, like cooking and sipping occasionally, Ancient Ancient Age is pretty good stuff(can get it here for less than $10 a fifth). Makers for good company, Blanton's Single Barrel, Four Roses, Pappy Van Winkle or George T Stagg for special occasions and then I like to dabble for variety. Elijah Craig is good for a reasonable price. Buffalo Trace and Knob Creek too. And if you get a chance, try the Kentucky Bourbon Barrel Ale. Really good stuff!


I absolutely hate you! LOL! Any houses for sale nearby?


----------



## demac777 (Feb 10, 2012)

Plenty! Lots of foreclosures for cheap, and I can remodel it for ya... I own a little construction and remodeling company. BTW, the Beam Black is really good too.


----------



## cclaxton (Jul 10, 2011)

Captain Morgan RUM for me most of the time, BUT when it's time for whiskey....Makers Mark is the smoothest. 
I never drink while carrying....alcohol and guns do NOT mix. 
CC


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Templeton Rye, if you are evr in or around Iowa, which is the only place I can find it, try it you will be very happy you did!

RCG


----------



## Ricky59 (Dec 21, 2011)

recoilguy said:


> Templeton Rye, if you are evr in or around Iowa, which is the only place I can find it, try it you will be very happy you did!
> 
> RCG


 I believe a local band has a song also.. I heard it on the radio the other day..


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Single malt scotch.


----------



## Gunners_Mate (Feb 17, 2010)

red breast is a great irish whiskey at a fair price, dewars 12 the same in the mood for a scotch (although lower end MacCallan and Glenfiddich are great too), and my choice of bourbon usually depends on whether or not the following is on sell: woodford reserve, makers 46 or Eagle Rare SB

tomorrow I'll upload a picture of above my counter... lol


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

Woodford Reserve or Four Roses.

KG


----------



## GZ (Mar 31, 2012)

Jack Daniel #7


----------



## kompactkites (Mar 16, 2012)

Gentlemens jack or makers mark for sure, as jimmy says, it is what it isnt.


----------

